# Anyone know a UL Listing for a drywall ceiling



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm trying to find an UL listing for a suspended drywall ceiling thats done in this fashion-

1-1/2" cold roll channels (black iron) every 48" with 7/8" hat channel every 24" perpendicular suspended off of heavy tie wire. I done it many times, but can't find an UL listing on it to give to the architect.

Anyone have it on a set of plans?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

joepro0000 said:


> I'm trying to find an UL listing for a suspended drywall ceiling thats done in this fashion-
> 
> 1-1/2" cold roll channels (black iron) every 48" with 7/8" hat channel every 24" perpendicular suspended off of heavy tie wire. I done it many times, but can't find an UL listing on it to give to the architect.
> 
> Anyone have it on a set of plans?


Is hat channel fastened to iron?How does wire attach?Having difficulty picturing that...RMX?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Is hat channel fastened to iron?How does wire attach?Having difficulty picturing that...RMX?


They twist tie the ubar/hat track to the iron channel, can't remember the name, think they call it pencil wire or something. You bend it to a U shape and do some fancy twisting then snip

Tried some google searches for you joe, found nothing


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

opps, might of found it http://www.01peer.com/technicalmanual/showimage.php?img=Fig53.JPG


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> They twist tie the ubar/hat track to the iron channel, can't remember the name, think they call it pencil wire or something. You bend it to a U shape and do some fancy twisting then snip
> 
> Tried some google searches for you joe, found nothing


That's a saddle tie, right?

http://www.steeler.com/pdf/stlr_crc.pdf


----------

